# colonoscopy 2 weeks and count...I'm freaking out! HELP!!



## 17916 (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi all-After experiencing another round of bleeding--only the second in two years--my doctor ordered a colonoscopy. I'm totally a wreak. I just read a post by someone called likearose who turns out had the same symptoms as me and they found cancer. I'm almost at a no-function point because I'm so scared and I have a family to take care of.Here are two questions:My doctor is a colon-rectal guy--is this better or worse than a GI guy?How many people experience some rectal bleeding and have colonoscopies only to find out that everything is ok????Any feedback you guys can give me would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There can be a lot of causes of bleeding that are "Ok"Sometimes it is hemmarhoid (especially if bright red). Polyps can bleed even when they aren't cancer, and a friend of mine had a benign tumor up in her small intestine that wasn't cancer, but had a lot of blood vessels and started bleeding really bad (like she had to be in the ICU because her blood count got so low).K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

PS. and IBD's cause bleeding as well.If you are under 50 it is almost never cancer unless you have relatives who also had cancer under 50 and then they've probably been screening you with colonoscopies regularly enough to catch it at the polyp stage.K.


----------



## 17916 (Aug 31, 2006)

I am under 50 and have no family history of colon cancer, in fact my dad who is 79 just got his first colonoscopy--everything was just fine with his.The Colon-rectal guy told me that he was 99.9% sure there was nothing to worry about since it had been 2 years since my last bleeding episode. And even those words are an over-statement--two days of bright red blood after a bout of C--not really an episode more like a blip on the screen. I've even had blood work and a occult blood in the past 9 months. I'm sure it's nothing to worry about it's just so much to think about. I absolutely HATE being over 40 and worrying all the time. I don't take anxiety very and wear my emotions on my sleeve a lot. I'm looking forward to hearing the doc say nothing to worry about and enjoying the drug induced buzz for the rest of the day after my colonoscopy. Keep telling me everything is going to be ok. Two bouts of blood in stool in two years is nothing to worry about, right


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Music Fan;Hang in there! I get my first colonoscopy in two weeks also! It's gonna be fine! Try to use some calming techniques. You don't need to aggravate your IBD any worse. And 2 bouts of blood in stool in two years is really nothing to worry about! My mom has hemmroids, internal and external, and she once filled the toilet with blood. Sorry to be so graphic, but it was nothing also. The fact that there is no history of colon cancer in your family is a great thing and should be a big relief for you!You call yourself Music Fan. Find some soothing music you like, and play it and breathe....and breathe.......there. Better now?







I hope so!! Take care!


----------



## ManualShift (Feb 17, 2007)

It isn't so bad. It is a test. They do them to find out if you are ill. If they don't find anything, it'll be a relief. If they find something, it will be early enough to do something and get on with your life. Don't make yourself sick over this. Relax and find out what is going on.


----------

